# TEXAS FEST ...WHERE THE LOWRIDER BIKES OF TEXAS



## MR SLEEPYS 87 (Jun 30, 2009)

odod


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MR SLEEPYS 87 (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a sweet bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ALL MINES FROM PAST TO PRESENT TO FUTURE   

HOW IT ALL STARTED








NO PARTICULAR ORDER
































MORE TO COME


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

check these out from estilo c.c el paso,tejas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im not gonna post my sons. the haterz will come in here and ruin your topic :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

If i had a bicycle i would post


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:09 PM~14851735
> *If i had a bicycle i would post
> *


stop bullshitting. you got the best in texas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:09 PM~14851735
> *If i had a bicycle i would post
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 10:11 PM~14851751
> *stop bullshitting. you got the best in texas.
> *


do you really want to see the best in TEXAS ill show you what a 1000 paint job with murals looks like :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:30 PM~14851918
> *do you really want to see the best  in TEXAS ill show you what a 1000 paint job with murals  looks like  :0
> *


i dare you


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I murder my frame  my friend just weld it together so i can look at it ever day in my garage


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:36 PM~14851969
> *I murder my frame   my friend just weld it together so i can look at it ever day in my garage
> *


i knew you wouldnt do it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 10:39 PM~14851994
> *i knew you wouldnt do it
> *


no thats really problemas i did try to bring it back but hey it did not happen  if not i would be showing it at car shows


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This for my town, promise that REC will not let you down


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:44 PM~14852031
> *no thats really problemas  i did try to bring it back but hey it did not happen  if not i would be showing it at car shows
> *


i see a problem alright. whats the hold up? get er done


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14852065
> *i see a problem alright. whats the hold up?  get er done
> *


not alot of over time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14852081
> *not alot of over time
> *


tell drop em to finish it for you. hes the bike guy. so ive heard


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 11:02 PM~14852133
> *tell drop em to finish it for you. hes the bike guy. so ive heard
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 11:02 PM~14852133
> *tell drop em to finish it for you. hes the bike guy. so ive heard
> *



:nono: :nono: 


The only reason I got into the bikes was for my son. Im more into the car homie. Plus he doesnt have what it takes no more to build that bike back.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2009, 07:16 PM~14857797
> *:nono:  :nono:
> The only reason I got into the bikes was for my son. Im more into the car homie. Plus he doesnt have what it takes no more to build that bike back.
> *


Thats true


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 23 2009, 07:20 PM~14857878
> *Thats true
> *


tell rudy you want your parts back


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2009, 07:16 PM~14857797
> *:nono:  :nono:
> The only reason I got into the bikes was for my son. Im more into the car homie. Plus he doesnt have what it takes no more to build that bike back.
> *


i know im jus kidding. trying to get some competition and motivation for next year. every year by longview the tour champ is decided. gets kinda lonley at the top


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where you at TX? This is our third attempt at this. Lets do it right.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 23 2009, 07:23 PM~14857915
> *i know im jus kidding. trying to get some competition and motivation for next year. every year by longview the tour champ is decided. gets kinda lonley at the top
> *


Oh ok, it shouldnt be that lonely next year with all that BALLA talk going on around TEXAS, right?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2009, 08:16 AM~14885307
> *Oh ok, it shouldnt be that lonely next year with all that BALLA talk going on around TEXAS, right?
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 08:42 AM~14885539
> *
> *


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

check these pedal's out straight tejas style


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Aug 22 2009, 09:55 PM~14851617
> *check these  out from estilo c.c el paso,tejas
> 
> 
> ...


RHIS ONE IS THE BEST TEXAN TRIKE IVE EVER SEEN!


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

this one's for you mr regalicious dam good job with that trike  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Sep 1 2009, 07:36 PM~14953121
> *this one's for you mr regalicious dam good job with that trike  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

SAN ANTO 
PAST WILL POST OF IT NOW LATTER(when i get a new camera)


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Sep 1 2009, 07:28 PM~14953032
> *check these pedal's out straight tejas style
> 
> 
> ...


PEDALS BY KRAZY KUTTING :biggrin: TNT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 12:50 AM~14955812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit! you fukkn dick!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: next show I see you at I will have a frame print for you.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 12:53 AM~14955845
> *:biggrin: next show I see you at I will have a frame print for you.
> *


bet


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Sep 2 2009, 12:50 AM~14955812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I will send this framed with the parts I am sending you.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 08:47 PM~18310342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I will send this framed with the parts I am sending you.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loosing alot to stock bikes. what can we do to this to win more with out looking to cluttered? 

I told Dre

air kit
paint the wheels
some lights. 
turn table.


Any Ideas?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 06:50 PM~18310354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how bout sum dtwist & two tone engraving ,custom wheels ,sprocket an crank u should be good


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 08:50 PM~18310354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How is that losing to stock bikes... isn't it a different category?


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 07:50 PM~18310354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks sick though


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 14 2010, 09:15 PM~18310465
> *how bout sum dtwist & two tone engraving ,custom wheels ,sprocket an crank u should be good
> *


gold wont go good with that scheme. no d twist. sprocket is faced...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 14 2010, 10:13 PM~18310750
> *How is that losing to stock bikes... isn't it a different category?
> *


Its a semi and loosing to semi's on stock parts.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, you already have all the parts chromed, so unless you want to rechrome everything engraving isn't the way to go.

I'd say throw some paint on the wheels, pinstriping on the chrome seat pan and the section that goes from seat to crank and tank to crank. Get an upholstered seat done for it too.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 15 2010, 05:04 PM~18315069
> *Well, you already have all the parts chromed, so unless you want to rechrome everything engraving isn't the way to go.
> 
> I'd say throw some paint on the wheels, pinstriping on the chrome seat pan and the section that goes from seat to crank and tank to crank. Get an upholstered seat done for it too.
> *


engraving is only 10 points so I agree its not worth getting it stripped for that. Hope Dre sees this and take the advice.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

try getting some mirrors ,mini lights cont kit engrave them the plate that way you dont waste money stripping then replating

my 2 cents


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 15 2010, 09:45 PM~18316997
> *try getting some mirrors ,mini lights cont kit engrave them the plate that way you dont waste money stripping then replating
> 
> my 2 cents
> *


engraving only 10 points.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

some time thats all you need


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------

